# For all you gurus, how did this happen?



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

What throws me is the pool is still full of water. So it didn't crack, and the weight is still in it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Something caused all the base under the patio to subside.

Hard to imagine doing such a poor job to cause that, but you never know. 🙄

More likely is subsurface water/flooding that washed it out.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like the pool floated to me.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's what I was going to ask. Did the walk sink or did the pool rise. Looks like the pool got pushed up. Not enough drainage underneath the pool.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

The pool definitely floated up. It's just hard to imagine work all the water still in it. I'll take some more pics once I remove pool deck. I need to backfill up against the patio first.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

The pool acted like a boat sitting in mud.









Why Concrete Pools Pop Up Out Of The Ground: Reasons, Problems & When To Worry - Buyers Ask


In-ground concrete pools pop up out of the ground for a number of reasons and these pop ups are very costly to repair. Unfortunately, homeowner’s insurance does not cover the damage from pool pop ups in many cases. Therefore, we should know what to do or not do when it comes to a pool popping up...




buyersask.com


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Mutant ninja turtle lair.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

At least a gator wasn't swimming in there when I showed up this morning.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is why you keep you pool filled.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Owner says the pool was full. And water is holding so it never cracked. 

Says it was around midnight, heard a strange noise out back, went outside to see and there it was. He says it wasn't gradual. Happened quickly all at once.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like it is just loose fill dirt under there. Doesn't take much water to wash that out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Pompanosix said:


> The pool definitely floated up. It's just hard to imagine work all the water still in it. I'll take some more pics once I remove pool deck. I need to backfill up against the patio first.





Pompanosix said:


> Owner says the pool was full. And water is holding so it never cracked.
> 
> Says it was around midnight, heard a strange noise out back, went outside to see and there it was. He says it wasn't gradual. Happened quickly all at once.


Are you going to demo it all, or is there some other plan?


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Backfill up against the house
Break 24x24" holes in the deep end and maybe 1 shallow end
Remove pool deck
Break walls 12" below grade, trim rebar
Backfill
Sod


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pompanosix said:


> Owner says the pool was full. And water is holding so it never cracked.
> 
> Says it was around midnight, heard a strange noise out back, went outside to see and there it was. He says it wasn't gradual. Happened quickly all at once.


It isn't full now, just look at the slime ring.

Water level in the pool should be at or above surrounding grade for the yard. Otherwise, the hole can fill and pop it up.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pompanosix said:


> Backfill up against the house
> Break 24x24" holes in the deep end and maybe 1 shallow end
> Remove pool deck
> Break walls 12" below grade, trim rebar
> ...



Better drain it first.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I’ve seen many septic tanks float up both Comm. & resi. Looks like the pool went up the crapper to


Mike


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

After 20 years, you'd think I would know better. 

Fvuck


----------



## BLangley (9 mo ago)

Oof. I am sorry for your misfortune, but I will be sharing the pictures to get a laugh with my coworkers this afternoon.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

BLangley said:


> Oof. I am sorry for your misfortune, but I will be sharing the pictures to get a laugh with my coworkers this afternoon.


I deserve it. . My guys were all snapping pics.
I won't hear the end of this one for a while, at least not until someone screws up, then I'm off the hook


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That will be all over the internet by this evening.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

